# Loss of QEA (Not BOAC) Flying Boat G-AETZ 28.02.42



## kiwitwam (Mar 25, 2009)

I am trying to find out some information about the death of my late uncle Mervyn William BATEMAN, 1st Officer on the QEA (Qantas Empire Airways) flying boat "Circe" G-AETZ which disappeared on Saturday 28th February 1942 after departing Tjilitajap, Java en route to Broome, West Australia. After taking off at about 0838 hours (Australia Eastern Standard time,) a single radio transmission was made from "Circe" about 1008 hours which was received at Broome, but nothing further was heard from the aircraft and no trace of it or its passengers and crew has ever been found.

There is a reference on this website to the plane being shot down by Japanese fighters.

Can anyone assist me please with information? I accept direct e-mails to [email protected]

Thanks.

Trevor W.A. Morley.
Wellington South,
NEW ZEALAND.


----------

